# Time for another bomb



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

But who to be my next victim?!

Shall it be another zk.... Squid..... Or something else... Oh the decisions to make...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

i vote ZK


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't know who this guy is... Should I?

Anyways, I am gonna go with other on this one.

I have a feeling there are gonna be a lot of ZK and Squids exchanging bombs soon enough... Don't want the rest of Puff to be left out :wink:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I don't know who this guy is... Should I?


He was one of my NST partners who fell off the deep end...



David_ESM said:


> I have a feeling there are gonna be a lot of ZK and Squids exchanging bombs soon enough... Don't want the rest of Puff to be left out :wink:


What gave you that idea? Like you will be able to keep that groop together for more then a couple of weeks.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> What gave you that idea? Like you will be able to keep that groop together for more then a couple of weeks.


All our squids passion for the destruction of the llamas is more than enough to keep the "groop" together.

Anyways, I will try not to sidetrack the off the deep end bunny's thread anymore than that.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Like you will be able to keep that groop together for more then a couple of weeks.


cmon Ian, you know you want to switch over....rejoin the rebellion and leave the fledgeling empire...or stay on that deathstar of a bomb squad, and be destroyed with your evil friends

(we have the blueprints, and many bothans died to retrieve this information)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> cmon Ian, you know you want to switch over....rejoin the rebellion and leave the fledgeling empire...or stay on that deathstar of a bomb squad, and be destroyed with your evil friends


But Pete and I are still trying to find out which one is Darth and which is the Emperor. Now BACK TO THE TOPIC..


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> But Pete and I are still trying to find out which one is Darth and which is the Emperor. Now BACK TO THE TOPIC..


Well, I'm Han Solo. That means David must be Luke Skywalker. So Terry is... Chewbacca?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aww man... Now I have to develop some sort of daddy issues... Damn it!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha. Plus that makes either Ian or Pete your daddy!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Haha. Plus that makes either Ian or Pete your daddy!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll be an Ewok. I think I'm the only person on earth that liked those things. As for you MaxTheBunny, I'd vote other as well. Going to be lots of ZK and Squid bombs exchanged. If you really wanna be crazy, go after Shuckins!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'll be an Ewok. I think I'm the only person on earth that liked those things. As for you MaxTheBunny, I'd vote other as well. Going to be lots of ZK and Squid bombs exchanged. If you really wanna be crazy, go after Shuckins!


I would advise against that. It hurts, especially if Zilla gets involved.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Aww man... Now I have to develop some sort of daddy issues... Damn it!


Don't worry I always thought of the three of you as Jawa's, adding more to your ranks just adds to this feeling.

Now respect the new bomber and back to topic. So Max, you hit me last week (no, I haven't forgotten), who is it this week???


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

damn bunnys and mice. trying to take over the world, who knew these furry little creatures were so mean


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I say look at the noob list and try to hit the newest member before Shuckins


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> I say look at the noob list and try to hit the newest member before Shuckins


Impossible... He has their addresses before they finish signing up.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> damn bunnys and mice. trying to take over the world, who knew these furry little creatures were so mean


What did you expect, we are both Glires.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> I say look at the noob list and try to hit the newest member before Shuckins


Ever try looking at a noob's profile right after they join? It always says shuckins in the recent visitors section.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> But Pete and I are still trying to find out which one is Darth and which is the Emperor. Now BACK TO THE TOPIC..


I thought we agreed to alternate every other week....not that it really matters because now that the Squids have shot their one load they can go take a nap and head back to the peanut gallery.....one bombing rally is not impressive in the least.....let's see if they have the stamina to go the full distance.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I thought we agreed to alternate every other week....not that it really matters because now that the Squids have shot their one load they can go take a nap and head back to the peanut gallery.....one bombing rally is not impressive in the least.....let's see if they have the stamina to go the full distance.


I guess you'll just have to sit around and wait and see about that Pete :mischief: :evil:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sit and wait?....maybe...hold my breath....no


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

your right Pete, 30 bombs at once is not impressive at all


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

it's been done before....then again,the participants of those prior rallies didn't profess to be a group....you've had your day in the sun..now the sophomore jinx is on you

do the same thing again and maybe people will take notice....I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bomb yourself


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> it's been done before....then again,the participants of those prior rallies didn't profess to be a group....you've had your day in the sun..now the sophomore jinx is on you
> 
> *do the same thing again* and maybe people will take notice....I just don't see it happening.


you said it, not me


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

what gave squids the idea that they are allowed to post references to starwars.

I'm the resident Wars nerd


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Searching through posts .. Seeing who Is deserving of a beating


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Vicini said:


> I'm the resident Wars nerd


Meh... So you have a quote from a little green sith lord on your arm... And your light-saber has a curve in it :wink:

Yoda: "Only the Sith deal in absolutes"

Well his quote on your arm is an absolute...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Meh... So you have a quote from a little green sith lord on your arm... And your light-saber has a curve in it :wink:
> 
> Yoda: "Only the Sith deal in absolutes"
> 
> Well his quote on your arm is an absolute...


If you really want to split hairs,isn't the above-mentioned statement from Yoda making that statement about the Sith an absolute,as well?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

do not fight your destiny,my Son.....take your rightful place at my side and come over to the Dark Side(wheezing)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> do not fight your destiny,my Son.....take your rightful place at my side and come over to the Dark Side(wheezing)


you see this Ian? Darth Herfabomber is trying to recruit, so he can overthrow you, but you know this, because you have foreseen it:smile:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you see this Ian? Darth Herfabomber is trying to recruit, so he can overthrow you, but you know this, because you have foreseen it:smile:


*Brain:* I already have a sidekick...

*Pinky:* Me?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you see this Ian? Darth Herfabomber is trying to recruit, so he can overthrow you, but you know this, because you have foreseen it:smile:


I don't need no stinkin' recruits.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Simply because we are talking star wars and it makes me laugh EVERY time...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Target selected. Just waiting on the address from the Rolodex!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Trying to catch back up on all the bombing threads - you go you demented bunny and have fun with it !!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Am I doing something wrong? Pmed habanolover for someone's addy and have yet to get a reply....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

PM inbound


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

This bomb drops today.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:yawn:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

It keeps going and going and going and going and going and going.....


----------

